# Who's hitting the surf Friday morning?



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Who's pulling out the long rods for reds Friday morning?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

That's my evil plan. Not sure where I'm going. Probably somewhere between SLP and Sargent.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm wondering if the Bulls have started making it to High Island.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I used to fish that area all the time. I had a house in Gilchrist for years. I'm sure they're around. There's some work going on somewhere around there. This was posted on facebook tonight. Supposedly at H.I. Not sure of the exact location. But the beach was real skinny when I was down there in mid July, at high tide.

You been down there lately? I'll call my old neighbor, and get you a report tomorrow.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I did pretty good last year on Sept.29th. I haven't been that way since around May. I'm just not too fimilar with the are between SLP and Sargent. I tend to stay around the upper end. But I have seen some good post from around that area.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Iâ€™m pretty sure that is east of the barricades. I think I see the sign for McFaddin Beach right behind the right tractor.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm going to the surf...just don't know where though. I'm willing to go anywhere from high island to matagorda.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

*September 18, 2015*
Reports of discolored water and/or red tide aerosols in the Gulf of Mexico range from Freeport to Padre Island National Seashore (PINS) and South Padre Island.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like it will have to be SLP up to High Island.


----------



## Chunk (Mar 3, 2009)

*Was at Matagorda yesterday morning...they are there*

Landed a couple of these bad boys off of the jetty. This one was about 34". Smaller one that went 29". Lots of blacktip too. No dead fish on the beach or signs of red tide. Water was boiling at times with bait balls being crushed.


----------



## MajorE40 (Sep 16, 2015)

My father and I will be on Matagorda fishing the surf Friday, thanks for the post chunk.


----------



## The_Hammer (Aug 19, 2015)

I think a buddy and I will be fishing early Saturday morning in Matagorda.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I just spoke with my neighbor Coach Chuck. He said the fishing has been dead to slow from rollover to HI the last couple days. Due to no real tide movement. He said there's virtually been no beach available to drive on. Because of high tides. But... That changes tomorrow with 2 tides moving, and continuing.

He said the fish are out there. The water looks clean, and bait was jumping. He just couldn't get to them. Also, tattoo Donny struck out. If you know him, he catches trout, like sharkchum does red's in the surf. 

If the red tide reports start showing up. I'll be fishing HI. rollover, SLP, and other beach spots in between.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

Chunk said:


> Landed a couple of these bad boys off of the jetty. This one was about 34". Smaller one that went 29". Lots of blacktip too. No dead fish on the beach or signs of red tide. Water was boiling at times with bait balls being crushed.


Nice fish Chunk! Live or cut bait?


----------



## Chunk (Mar 3, 2009)

StrikerX said:


> Nice fish Chunk! Live or cut bait?


Lady fish heads and Live mullet


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Corpus Christi bound: T-minus 1hr. 27 minutes*

Heading to Corpus the nanno-second after I leave work at 10:00 am today. The boat's in the water at 4:00. Will fish CC Bay, staying two nights on the NAS and will fish the backyard there both evenings. There's a hole near shore where I watched Jacks bust the snot out of mullet in May. Taking only two surf rods this time and 6 trout rods. Plan to lay out 3 to 4 live finger mullet and see what happens. Two buddies coming down from San Antonio. We're planning a two-hour 'who can catch the smallest fish;' NEVER been a part of that kind of action. Man, the times they are a changin'. Last time I was there I got to experience two incredible sunrises...


----------

